#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-12
<motallebi> سلام
<motallebi> از کجا میشه فهمید اوبونتوی 10.4 من
<motallebi> lts
<motallebi> هست یا نه؟
<motallebi> کمک
<motallebi> ؟
<motallebi> باید صبر کنم
<aliva> motallebi: هسیت یا نیست نداره
<motallebi> یو هو
<aliva> اگه lts منتشر شده باشه هست
<aliva> اگه نشده باشه هم نیست
<aliva> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Ubuntu_10.04#Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_.28Lucid_Lynx.29
<motallebi> من یه دی وی دی دارم
<motallebi> مال 10.4
<motallebi> ولی نمیدونم
<motallebi> lts
<motallebi> هست یا نه
<motallebi> از توی خود دی وی دی نمیشه فهمید؟
<behnam_keshtkar> hi
<behnam_keshtkar> mohite geraphici man bazi vaghta siyah mishe va bayad ye window rosh harekat bedam ta dorost beshe
<behnam_keshtkar> chetor mitonam moshkel ro hal konam
<behnam_keshtkar> ?
<seyed> ایا او 10.4بونتو
<seyed> نسخه غیز
<seyed> lts
<seyed> داره؟
<seyed> کمک
<seyed> کممکم کنید
<seyed> ای بابا
<seyed> کمک
<seyed> کمک
<seyed> اینجارو برای چی ساختین
<seyed> گزاشتین تا مردم با خودشون درد و دل کنند؟
<behnam_keshtkar> are dadash biya baham ye gapi bezanim
<seyed> lts
<seyed> داره؟
<seyed> نسخه غیر از
<seyed> اوبونتو 10.4
<seyed> ای با با
<behnam_keshtkar> mohite geraphici man bazi vaghta siyah mishe va bayad ye window rosh harekat bedam ta dorost beshe
<behnam_keshtkar> chetor mitonam moshkel ro hal konam
<mahdi> salam bacheha
<mahdi> mitonid komak konid?
<mahdi> alo
<mahdi> vpn mikham connect konam toye ubuntu
<mahdi> chejori in karo anjam bedam?
<Lham> salam, chejoori mitoonam az file .msi dar linux estefade konam?
<alabd> Lham: aleikom salam , wine
<Lham> alabd: thx
<alabd> np
<Nu^253r> salam Lham
<Guest98090> salam
<Nu^253r> dark-sun chadn vaghte nemibinam ping begiri!!
<Nu^253r> chizi shode?! naharati?!
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: na khoshkelam. mashghoolam
<dark-sun> :)
<Nu^253r> aha makhsholi :D
<Nu^253r> manam goshname
<Nu^253r> :((
<Nu^253r> sudo make food
<dark-sun> :)
 * dark-sun bye byes
<Guest91> salam va shabeton be kheir man mikham gyachi ro ubuntu 10.04 nasb konam baste ppa: bau ro ham nasb kardam ama error mide un changed mishe lotfan rahnamyee konid
<Guest91> az dostan kasi mitone rahnamayee kone
<Nu^253r> Guest91 khob erroresho raf kon
<Nu^253r> bayd begi erroresh chiye
<Guest91> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv F8DAF736A0F5EEE030AE0B9CB00E04A9D58062FB gpg: requesting key D58062FB from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: key D58062FB: public key "Launchpad PPA for Darwin Bautista" import
<Guest91> IN ERROR RO MIDE
<Nu^253r> Guest91
<Nu^253r> inja copy nakon
<Nu^253r> beriz to pastebin.com
<Guest91> bashe
<Guest91> copy kardam error ro hala chikaresh konam
<Guest91> ?
<Guest91> http://pastebin.com/fB3pCVqH
<Nu^253r> salam vahid
<Nu^253r> nick jadid mobarak
<vahid> Nu^253r: mersi :)
<Guest91> agha kasi nabood be man bege ba in gyachi chikar konam
<Nu^253r> E: Couldn't find package gyachi
<Guest91> bale
<Nu^253r> in packaego nadar khob Guest91
<Guest91> khob az koja biyaram
<Nu^253r> bezan apt-cache search gyachi
<Nu^253r> shayadb bayad compile koni
<Nu^253r> man beram sham
<Nu^253r> brb
<Guest91> boro agha noshe jan
<Guest91> zadam hichi  nayovord
<vahid> Guest91: sitesho peyda kardi?
<vahid> Guest91: compilesh kon
<Guest91> are ama balad nistam compile konam
<vahid> Guest91: chera, kari nadare
<Guest91> shayad ma balad nistam dige
<vahid> Guest91: khode src code ke dl kardi tosh instruction vase compilesh ham hast, ye file be esme INSTALL dare, ya README, ya FAQ
<online-it2> salam man grub 2 ro nasb kardam ama moshakhas nakarde boodam partion ha ro barash beharhal os bala nemiyad
<Guest91> man mote vajeh nashodam alan too site gyachi hastam che versioni ro bayd begiram va badesh chi kaar konam
<Guest91> ?
<vahid> Guest91: alan migam
<online-it2> 4ta partion daram /boot /swap / /home
<vahid> Guest91: sitesh chiye?
<Guest91> http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<vahid> Guest91: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gyachi/gyachi-1.1.71.tar.gz?download
<vahid> online-it2: os bala nemiyad kolan? :)
<Guest91> ey baba filtere
<Guest91> oh na tahrime
<online-it2> vahid: :D are dige -grub 2 yejoori pichidast mesle 1 nist
<vahid> online-it2: file menu.lst nadare?
<online-it2> vahid: na grub.cfg dare
<vahid> online-it2: ino khondi? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<online-it2> vahid: sharmande system ye moshkel peyda karde boood
<online-it2> vahid: arch estefade mikonam
<vahid> online-it2: khahesh mikonam
<online-it2> vahid: az koja mishe fahmid kerneli ke estefade mikardam chiboode
<vahid> online-it2: uname -a
<online-it2> vahid: na ke to distrom nistam alan ba live cd balam
<online-it2> tooye /boot miram ama file ha ziyade
<vahid> online-it2: vasam past kon /boot
<vahid> online-it2: inam begoo ke to /usr/src chi dari?
<online-it2> vahid: http://pastebin.com/1UpCmps8
<online-it2> vahid:linux-2.6.32-lts ,linux-3.0-
<online-it2> vahid: linux-3.0-ARch
<vahid> online-it2: yekodom azina boode dige
<vahid> online-it2: vali az /boot maloome ke kernel3 nadashti
<vahid> online-it2: az 2.6.32 estefade mikardi
<online-it2> vahid: lilo ham az file haye tooye /boot estefade mikone?
<vahid> online-it2: are dige
<online-it2> vahid: yani hame modat 2.6 estefade mikardam
<online-it2> vahid: uname -a ke 3 migoft
<vahid> online-it2: ta onja ke man midonam toye boot chanta file hast
<vahid> online-it2: yeki img file system yeki ham bin kernel
<vahid> online-it2: khob age to boot hamoon chizi bood ke man didam pas kernel 3 img esh kojast ? mishe search kard
<vahid> online-it2: oh ye khabar avale site archlinux.org zade kheili jalebe
<vahid> online-it2: gofte az kernel 3 be bad file haye /boot esmeshon taghir karde
<vahid> online-it2: vmlinuz26 becomes vmlinuz-linux
<vahid> kernel26.img becomes initramfs-linux.img
<online-it2> vahid: in taghir name feghat baraye arche??
<vahid> online-it2: nemidonam shayad, har distro vase khodesh tasmim migire
<vahid> online-it2: bale daghigan in file har ham shoma darid
<vahid> online-it2: man fek mikardam kernel26 mishe kernel30 :)
<online-it2> vahid: taghir name ke baraye ghashangiye
<online-it2> vahid: smiliye moje keshide
<online-it2> vahid: man harchi in grub 2 ro mikhoonam sar dar nemiyaram
<online-it2> vahid: wiki
<vahid> vahid: az khode doc arch estefade konid
<vahid> online-it2: ziyad ham ajale nakon saboor bash
<online-it2> vahid: hamoon ro migam
<online-it2> vahid: :D
<vahid> khob az ubutnu estefade kon ziyad fargi nabayad bashe
<vahid> age debian ham dare khobe man doc debian ro bishtar mipasandam
<online-it2> vahid: bashe mamnooon -saboor bash koli enerji dasht-tv dare leyli ba manast mide lol
<vahid> online-it2: manam bayad bekhabam :)
<online-it2> vahid: harchi mibini bebin joz khab SHELL jadidan mod shode
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> dustan in linko kasi midune chejuri begiram?
<Omid> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/png-mng/xv-3.10a-jumbo-patches-20050501.tar.gz
<Nu^253r> Omid
<Nu^253r> ino emtehan kon
<Nu^253r> http://sourceforge.jp/projects/png-mng/downloads/xv-3.10a-jumbo-patches-20050501.tar.gz
<Omid> mamnun
<Omid> ok shod
<Omid> Nu^253r: Invalid Project
<Omid> ama mamnun
<Nu^253r> Omid to sourcforge.jp begard donbalesh
<Omid> yeki az dustan dad
<Nu^253r> age nashod ba tor ya vpn boro
<jeus_> wooooow Irssi che bahale
<jeus_> kheyli bahash hal mikonam Zande bad LINUX
<jeus_> Zende bad matn baz,zende bad hame bache hay ba hal linuxi
<jeus_> bersam: salam
<jeus_> khooobi ?
<jeus_> bache ha kasi midone ke chetor bayad farsi ra toye terminal dorost neshoon bedim ?
<jeus_> وای چرا من اینقدر با این IRSSI حال می کنم ؟
<jeus_> jeus_:
<Omid> include/gosh.h:48: error: ‘Tcl_Interp’ was not declared in this scope
<Omid> in chie jane man?
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> dustan
<Omid> man ye error barkhordam moghe make kardan
<Omid> kasi mitune komakam kone?
<Omid> http://pastebin.com/X9Y7UNkS
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-13
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> dustan kasi ba tcl/tk ashnaii dare?
<alabd[away]> Omid: TLC ya TCL ?
<Omid> tcl
<alabd> manzur az tk , Tk (framework), a GUI software toolkit ?
<alabd> TCL ham ziad darim manzure shoma kudome ?
<Omid> alabd: rastesh man ye barname daram nasb mikonam
<Omid> ke tush neveshte bayad tcl/tk nasb beshe
<Omid> va libtcl.a o libtk.a ro nasb karde basham
<alabd> che barnameyee ?
<Omid> va compileram be header file haye
<Omid> tcl.h o tk.h dastresi dashte bashe
<Omid> barnameye mohasebatie
<Omid> ye seri az algorithm haye
<Omid> elmi ro dare
<Omid> goblin
<alabd> be zabane c hast ?
<Omid> c++
<alabd> ok
<Omid> bale c
<Omid> ham code haye c dare
<Omid> ham cpp
<alabd> Omid: libtclap-dev ro nasb kardid ?
<Omid> alan check mikonam
<Omid> na alan dare nasb mikone
<Omid> ama bazam hamun error ro dad
<Omid> alabd: man /usr/include ro check kardam
<Omid> tcl.h o tk.h hastan
<Omid> momkene az permission o... bashe?
<Omid> /usr/include/tcl/tcl.h hast
<Omid> /usr/include/tk/tk.h ham hast
<alabd> ye kami hodetun rush kar konid age nashod khabram konid
<Omid> agha midunid moshkel az kojas?
<Omid> alabd, in tcl.h too ye fildere digast
<Omid> be khatere hamine ke irad migire
<Omid> man tcl.h ro mostaghim copy kardam too /usr/include
<Omid> error avaz shod
<alabd> ?
<Omid> bebinid too foldere tcl
<Omid> chand ta header file bud
<Omid> ke tcl.h ro taghzie mikard
<Omid> hala man tcl.h ro bordam too /usr/include
<Omid> error haii ke marbut be class haye tcl bud hazf shode
<Omid> errorhaye dige umade ke
<Omid> tooye baghieie header filast
<Omid> age kole header fila ro bebaram too /usr/include
<Omid> moshkel hal mishe
<Omid> ama rahe digeii soragh darid?
<Omid> alan man hamin karo anjam dadam ok shod
<Omid> kasi midune chera bad az ghazaye charb shokolat hal mide?!
<alabd> albate rabty be ubuntu nadare am migan shirini komak be hazme ghaza ya zajbesh mikone shayad ye anzimaye khasi dare
<alabd> amma age taharok nadarid ziad az in kara nakonid
<alabd> na ghazaye charb ziad bokhoridna shirini
<alabd> soalate pezeshki age dige darid beporsid bitarof
<dark-sun> salam doostan
<dark-sun> kasi midune foroshgahe linuxshop male kie?
<dark-sun> kasi midune foroshgahe linuxshop male kie?
<Omid> agha man ye barname nasb kardam
<Omid> baraye ejrash mige
<Omid> boro too "root directory of installation"
<Omid> va "goblet samples/strong4"  ro bezan
<Omid> ma mizanim ama in error ro mide:
<Omid> /usr/bin/gosh: error while loading shared libraries: libgoblin.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Omid> kasi midune chera?
<Nu^253r> Omid libgoblin.so nasb nist shayad
<Nu^253r> ya barnamet nemidone kojast
<Omid> Nu^253r, fekr konam dovomi dorost bashe
<Omid> be nazaret ye link behesh ijad konam?
<Nu^253r> whereis libgoblin.so ro bezan
<Omid> too hamun
<Omid> installation root directory hast
<Omid> daram mibinamesh
<Omid> libgoblin: /usr/lib/libgoblin.a
<Nu^253r> in .a hast na .so
<Omid> man whereis libgoblin.so ro zadam
<Omid> ama ye libgoblin.so too hamun shakheye nasbe barname hast
<Omid> bayad ye link behesh ijad konam?
<Nu^253r> bazan man gosh bebin behet chi mige
<Nu^253r> nemidonam omid
<Nu^253r> shayd bayad link koni to /usr/lib
<Omid> na akhe mostaghim ejrash kardam error dad
<Omid> segmentation fault
<Omid> man mogheye nasb in ro ba root nasb nakardam
<Omid> ba usere mamuli nasb kardam
<Omid> momkene az un bude bashe?
<Omid> masalan natuneste bashe ye filio copy kon
<Omid> e
<reza_> salam be hame
<reza_> man ye moshkel hesabi khordam to boot!
<reza_> moghe boot ubuntu error mideh, bad az grub:
<reza_> run-init: /sbin/init: I/O error
<reza_> kesi hast?
<hidensoft> hi
<dark-sun> hoy
<dark-sun> :D
<hidensoft> dark-sun: :)))
<dark-sun> bersam: migam barname eraee ha zconf ro nadari?
<hidensoft> lol
<hidensoft> bersam: to ham injaye :D
<dark-sun> hidensoft: :) to nadari?
<bersam> dark-sun: hidensoft: سلاااام
<hidensoft> dark-sun: na :D
<bersam> dark-sun: hidensoft: نه :D
<dark-sun> biah, inam shoda hamayesh :D
<dark-sun> pejman: aghayer davar, shoma nadarin?
<dark-sun> fayde nadare, engar bayad az nazere keyfi beporsam...
<hidensoft> dark-sun: mikhay chikar ?
<dark-sun> hidensoft: daram 1 gozaresh minvisam.. lazem daram :(
<hidensoft> dark-sun: kar amoozi ?
<hidensoft> man daram
<dark-sun> hidensoft: kho bede.
<hidensoft> begir
<dark-sun> hidensoft: mifrooshi? :D
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> rast migia
<hidensoft> chand mikhari ?
<dark-sun> hidensoft: to foroshnadee, bego chand mifrooshi.
<dark-sun> :D
<hidensoft> dark-sun: ye email bede
<hidensoft> ok
<hidensoft> mifrestam alan
<hidensoft> poole type migiram vali
<hidensoft> :))
<dark-sun> ok
<dark-sun> scanesh kon kho
<dark-sun> hidensoft: ^
<dark-sun> ye ax ba gushi ham begiri ghaboole
<hidensoft> dark-sun: nafaset az jaye garm boland mishe ha , ba ma tahtam scan begiram ? :))
<dark-sun> faghat khana bashe kafie hidensoft
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> hidensoft: kho bebin, faghat rooze dovomesh ro mikham
<dark-sun> hidensoft: rooze avalesh ro daram.
<hidensoft> ok
<hidensoft> dark-sun: sabr kon in kde qati kard
<dark-sun> :D
<hidensoft> logout login mikonam alan miam
<dark-sun> ok
 * dark-sun be hame inaee k ghiafe migiran az haminja elam mikone... #$^# nistin!
<Nu^253r> ki ghiyafe gerft?
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: har ki k begire! :D
<dark-sun> :))
<Nu^253r> aha
<Nu^253r> chera man nemitonam ftp konam :(
 * dark-sun aghdam haye namadin ro doost dare...
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: bayad bishtar talash koni ;)
<Nu^253r> aghdam chiye dark-sun ?!
<dark-sun> eghdam = harkat, raftar, fe-l.
<dark-sun> B)
<Nu^253r> dark-sun ye file 5kb rosh hang mikone
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: ftp server kojast? filter ni ehyanan? :D
<Nu^253r> na nist
<Nu^253r> daram ba ssh vasl misham
<Nu^253r> ro in file gire
<Nu^253r> nemidonam chera
<Nu^253r> :/
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: pish miad. shayad khob upload nashode
<Nu^253r> mikham up konam taze dark-sun
<dark-sun> bah bah
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: ba chi ftp mikone?
<Nu^253r> gftp
 * dark-sun has no idea...
<dark-sun> :(
<Nu^253r> neither does I
<hidensoft> dark-sun: 1bar dige email bde :D
<dark-sun> chahashm
<reza_> salam
<reza_> kesi hast?
<reza_> alo?
<Nu^253r> reza_ salam
<reza_> salam
<reza_> aga man ye moshkel asai khorda to ubuntu
<reza_> to boot in error ro mideh:
<reza_> run-init: /sbin/init: I/O error
<Nu^253r> reza_ nemidonam chiye
<Nu^253r> bayad google konam
<reza_> manam google kardam
<reza_> ba live cd bala omadam
<reza_> chroot kardam
<reza_> baz ham nashod!
<hidensoft> ftp://192.168.1.2
<hidensoft> in chie inja zadam
<hidensoft> :))
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dark-sun> hidensoft: dastet dard nakone dan. hal dadi dar hade jazayere hawaii :*
<hidensoft> dark-sun: 9karam :D
<dark-sun> sarvari dada ;)
<hidensoft> dark-sun: bia to ham ye hali be man bede :D
<dark-sun> hidensoft: to joon bekhah
<hidensoft> dark-sun: baraye ftp kardan beyn 2ta pc ke to shabake hastan , vsftp bas estefade konam ?
<hidensoft> ya chi ?
<dark-sun> hidensoft: man vsftp estefade kardam. moshkeli nadashtam bahash :)
<hidensoft> ok khubast
<dark-sun> :)
<hidensoft> vaqto tooye nano ctrl+z mizani , chetori mishe bareshgardond ?
<dark-sun> hidensoft: fg 1
<hidensoft> dark-sun: tnx
<hidensoft> yadame anjam dadia , fg ro yadam nabud :))
<dark-sun> hidensoft: see "jobs" "fg" man pages for more info...
<dark-sun> ;)
<hidensoft> morinfosho
<hidensoft> :D
<aliva> lubotu3: ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<aliva> hahaha!
<aliva> fuck you locobot_5
<dark-sun> aliva: i'm locobot_5 lawyer, what did he do wrong?
<dark-sun> :)
<aliva> also fuck lubotu3 lawyer
<dark-sun> locobot_5: dude, find another lawyer, i quit!
<dark-sun> :D
<Guest38158> ba salam . dostan man ghasd daram giyachi ro ubuntu 10.04 nasb konam repositoriye ppa:bau ro ham add kardam valii giyachi ro tosh peyda nemikone bayad chi kar konam?
<Guest38158> az dostan kasi nist mano rahnamayee kone ?
 * dark-sun knows nothing about giyachi...
 * dark-sun bye byes...
<alabd> Guest38158: gyachi
<alabd> aleikom salam
<Guest38158> ALABD>
<Guest38158> shoma tajrobe darin dar morede nasbe gyachi
<Guest38158> agha ye ensane niko kar biyad mano rahnamyee kone khaheshan
<Nu^253r> Guest38158 zadi apt-get update
<Guest38158> bale zadam
<Guest38158> reload ham kardam
<Nu^253r> bad gyachi ro peyda nemikone
<Guest38158> na dige moshkel haminjast
<Nu^253r> va apt-cache search , search kardi?
<Nu^253r> aptitude search ro ham emtehan kon
<Nu^253r> chi behet mige
<Guest38158> are vali hich etefaghi nemiyofte
<Nu^253r> to repo apt niga kon gyanchi nasb shoe?
<Guest38158> bashe
<Guest38158> na nashode
<Nu^253r> pas vase hamin hichi peyda nakarde
<Guest38158>     KHOB HALA CHIKAR KONIM KE PEYDA KONE
<Nu^253r> vayad be apt beshnasish dige
<Nu^253r> ye dastor wget dare
<Nu^253r> on nashod .deb packageesho as net begir be nasb ba dpkg
<Guest38158> oh agha kheili herfeyee gofti
<Guest38158> motevajeh nashodam
<Nu^253r> to sitesh tozih dade ke chetori betoni be repo apt repo gychi ro ezafe koni
<Nu^253r> naneveshte?
<Guest38158> vala man to sitesh boodam jayee tarze nasbesho nadidam faghat ye seri version gozashte vase donload ke onam tahrime
<Nu^253r> Guest38158 ?!
<Nu^253r> khob bayad onaro begiri dige
<Nu^253r> az to site sourcefourge?
<Guest38158> are
<Guest38158> pas rahi nadare ke mese admizad nasb she bedone khono khon rizi na
<Guest38158> bayad az net soursesho begiram
<Guest38158> ?
<Nu^253r> Guest38158 az on vaght tahal khodeto alafe in kardi?~
<Nu^253r> age fagaht sourcehs onjast
<Nu^253r> yani hamin dige
<Guest38158> be har hal tajrobast dige alafi nemishe gozasht esmesho
<Guest38158> be har hal az rahnamayeet besiyar mamnon zhmat keshidi
<Omid> salam dustan
<alabd> Omid: aleikom salam
<Omid> mokhlesim
<alabd> khoda hefzeton kone
<Guest1081> .............................................................................
<Guest1081> ubuntu e man ba farsi moshkel dareh
<Guest1081> in mozoo tooye libreoffice kheli moshkel saz hast
<Omid> yani chi farsi moshkel dare?
<Omid> Guest1081, keyboard farsi nasb kardi?
<Guest1081> yes
<Omid> ubuntu dari?
<Guest1081> 11.04
<Omid> moshkelesh chie daghighan?
<Omid> ye ax begir befrest
<Omid> bebinim
<Guest1081> ok
<Guest1081> ye lahzeh
<Guest1081> ...
<Guest1081> http://0000.4.img98.net/out.php/i56797_screenshot.png
<Guest1081> tooye libreoffice ke miram aslan ghofl mikoneh!
<Omid> http://www.uploadup.com/ upload kon
<Omid> un axe baz nemishe
<Guest1081> http://www.uploadup.com/di-I9J7.png
<Guest1081> tooye libreoffice ke miram aslan ghofl mikoneh!
<Omid> fekr konam moshkel az file worde
<Omid> doc
<Guest1081> na ba windows salemeh!
<Guest1081> sharmandeh man bayad beram man bazam mozahem misham ba esmeh "abc"
<Guest1081> man email khodamo check mikonam
<Guest1081> arash3170@gmail.com
<Omid> faghat
<Guest1081> lotfan emailetono bedid?
<Omid> nemigam filet moshkel dare
<Omid> shayad in filo nemishna3
<Omid> gahi vaghta doc o docx ro be ham mirize
<Guest1081> miram dobareh check mikonam
<Guest1081> mamnoon
<Guest1081> bay
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-14
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> dustan
<Omid> kasi midune ke chetor mitunam
<Omid> size dokmehaye ubuntu ro avaz konam?
<Omid> masalan ertefaesh kamtar beshe
<Omid> ??
<fvahid_> info vahid
<Omid> hanuzam kasi nemidune chejuri mishe size dokme haye ubuntu ro avaz kard?
<alabd> Omid:  salam che dokmeyee
<Omid> in kolan baraye application ha
<Omid> ye size pishfarz dare
<alabd> koja?
<Omid> baraye ertefaesh
<Omid> nemidunam koja bayad un ro avaz kard
<alabd> dokmash kojast
<Omid> manzuram hameye dokmehast
<alabd> lotf konid ye ask bezarid ta befahmam kodum dokme ha dokme ziade
<hidensoft> hi
<Nu^253r> hi hidensoft
<hidensoft> Nu^253r: hi aziz
<hidensoft> dahanamo service kardan az sobh ta hala
<Nu^253r> kiya hidensoft ?
<Nu^253r> to ham bezan service kon
<hidensoft> Nu^253r: ye seri osgol ke esmeshoon barname nevise
<Nu^253r> chi kar kardan hidensoft ?
<hidensoft> soalaye ahmaqane
<hidensoft> projehaye gonde anjam midan
<hidensoft> mimoonan toosh
<hidensoft> taraf var_dump nemidoone chie dare shopping minevise
<Nu^253r> hidensoft hatman dafe bad ba khodet mask bebar
<hidensoft> mask vase chi
<Nu^253r> hidensoft didi?!
<Nu^253r> notice dadam vase chi
<hidensoft> Nu^253r: kh kh kh :)) na aqa minalam faqat
<hidensoft> aha :D
<h2010n> salam
<mehionline> age az modiran anjoman kasi inja  hast ino http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,24407.0.html hazf kone!
<mehionline> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,24407.0.html hazfesh konin khaheshan!
<ali___> Salam dostan
<hidensoft> hi
<ali_______> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-15
<Alireza_h> سلام.من یک سری فونت فارسی نصب کردم اما در منوی انتخاب فونت اپن آفیس نمایش داده نمیشه.باید چی کار کنم؟
<hidensoft> hi
<narcislinux> برنامه زنده جشن روز ازادی نرم افزار شروع شد linuxf.org
 * pesarkhobeee pakhshe zende conferanse esfehan az linux fm : mplayer -cache 100 http://linuxfm.com:8000/linuxfm.ogg
 * McPels mplayer -cache 100 http://linuxfm.com:8000/linuxfm.ogg همایش اصفهان
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-16
<ssssssss> inja kasi java kar karde?
<hidensoft> hi
<hidensoft> mtux : hasti ?
<mtux> hidensoft: ha
<hidensoft> mtux : gtalk dari ? chandta soal daram
<mtux> hidensoft: dar morede chi? :D
<hidensoft> mtux: malezi :D
<mtux> emrilam :D
<mtux> hidensoft: ^
<hidensoft> mtux: yani chi ?
<ssssss> dark-sun: salam
<Nu^253r> ssssss ?!
<Nu^253r> salam
<ssssss> shoma filtershekan dari alan
<ssssss> mituni ye komakibe man koni
<Nu^253r> shoma?!
<ssssss> age zahmati nist albate
<ssssss> www.freeusvpn.com
<ssssss> man user o pass i ke vase vpn tu in site dada ro mikham
<ssssss> Nu^253r: age betunid komak konid mamnun misham
<dark-sun> ssssss: salam.
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: who is this?
<ssssss> salam
<Nu^253r> PN Type:  PPTP
<Nu^253r>       Encryption:  Enabled (Auto)
<Nu^253r>     PPTP  Server:  pptp.freeusvpn.com
<Nu^253r>    PPTP Username:  free
<ssssss> pass?
<Nu^253r> dark-sun beats me, ich wiese nicht :/
<ssssss> passesho ham lotf mikoni?
 * dark-sun looks confused...
<Nu^253r> PPTP Password:  USA based Free PPTP VPN account with Password Updated freely
<Nu^253r>    everyday
<ssssss> dark-sun: why?
<Nu^253r> ssssss in tamame eteli bood ke lynx behem dad
<ssssss> unja bayad ye adad ehtemalan be onvane pass dade bashe
 * dark-sun can't resolve nick name "ssssss" in his internal or external memory....
<Nu^253r> ssssss chizi nayaftam
<Nu^253r> shayad az lynx khoshesh nemiyad cizi neshon nemide
<ssssss> Nu^253r: ok tnx alot
<Nu^253r> np
<Nu^253r> :)
<ssssss> man mikham jdk dl konam
<ssssss> nemitunam
<ssssss> fek kardam shayad moshkel az IP irane
<ssssss> mikhastam az vpn estefade konam
<Nu^253r> tor bedam?
<ssssss> bede
<Nu^253r> wase windowsesho daram ro site
<Nu^253r> mikhay?
<ssssss> are
<Nu^253r> ssssss pmeto chek kon
<ssssss> Nu^253r: merc kheili lotf kardi
<Nu^253r> khaehsh ssssss :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-17
<hale> salam
<hale1> hi
<hale1> mishe lotfan ino bebinid
<hale1> http://up3.iranblog.com/images/c1u430k4u069lh78xqg.jpg
<hale1> soalam kheili bi rabte be inja ama chare nis
<hale1> esme font ro mikham bedonam kasi mitone komak kone?
<hidensoft> font farsi ham mozalist
<ali_> salam
<ali_> man soal daram\
<vahid> beporsid khob
<Nu^253r> vahid manam soal daram
<Nu^253r> vali behet nemigam
<Nu^253r> delet besoze :D
<ali_> roo ubuntu mishe .exe progs rikht?
<Nu^253r> !wine
<lubotu3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<vahid> Nu^253r: ajab
<Nu^253r> !wine | ali_
<lubotu3> ali_: please see above
<Nu^253r> ali_ | playonlinux
<Nu^253r> !playonlinux | ali_
<vahid> Nu^253r: shenidam karaj boodi
<ali_> chi mige?
<Nu^253r> khodet playonlinux ro search kon in lubotu3 nemidone
<Nu^253r> na vahid
<Nu^253r> karaj hastam
<ali_> VAHID roo ubuntu mishe  barname haye win rikht?
<vahid> Nu^253r: mondegar shodi
<Nu^253r> na vahid
<Nu^253r> bodam az aval
<vahid> ali_: bale dostan javab dadan
<vahid> ali_: sudo apt-get install wine
<ali_> vahid  win7   ya ubuntu????
<vahid> ali_: wine ye project hastesh ke ba on mitooni bazi az software hay windows ro linux run koni
<ali_> bad chand noe??  masalan win7 e starter.ultimate.home premium darim.   in ubuntu chand noe?
<vahid> ali_: in ubuntu  2 noye 1.server 2.desktop
<Nu^253r> ali_ to mikhay khode windows ro ubuntu biyari bala?
<ali_> na. mikham faghat ubuntu berizam
<ali_> man dell 5010 daram
<vahid> ali_: dell ke khodesh ubuntu dare?
<ali_> rush vase man win7 ultimate rikht
<ali_> koodoom vase man khoobe? koodoom behtar va kaameltare?
<vahid> ali_: age estefade nakardi mitoni be microsoft pasesh bedi windowseto :)
<ali_> win7 amo?  ya ubuntu ro?
<Nu^253r> vahid age original bashe
<vahid> Nu^253r: orginale dell ke nemiyad crack kone
<vahid> ali_: win ro
<Nu^253r> man dell kharidam 2ta nadashte
<ali_> na... .1saale daramo estefaade kardam,vase man ubuntu beta8 ro dare
<ali_> uno berizam hamin 11.04  esh update mishe?
<vahid> ali_: oni ke server hast x nadare shoma bayad desktop ro dl konid
<vahid> vahid: inkaro nakoni behtare
<ali_> man asan nafahmidam chi gofti
<vahid> ali_: shoma porsidi kodom behtare manam javab dadam
<ali_> jaayi hast man yeraast beram unja befahmam in ubuntu chievo azin harfa???
<vahid> ubuntu.ir
<vahid> ubuntu.com
<vahid> lubotu3: ubuntu 11.10 LTS hastesh?
<lubotu3> vahid: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vahid> lubotu3: bot nisti ha
<ali_> in ubuntu raygane???
<vahid> ali_: bale
<ali_> cheraa?
<vahid> ali_: khob mage bade
<ali_> na
<ali_> age bekhaym ba mac moghayesash koni  chi migi?
<vahid> ali_: chizi nemigam
<ali_> age bekhay az beyne win.linux.macintosh.ubuntu  yekiro entekhab koni koodoome?
<Nu^253r> ubuntu ke ye distro linux hast
<vahid> ali_: gnu/linux
<ali_> inke gofti yani chi?
<ali_> shomarato mitooni bedi farda zang bezanam behem begi?
<vahid> Nu^253r: down shodan kernel.org tolani nashod ? fek konam linus mikhad karo baresho jam kone
<ali_> pas gofti server behtare
<vahid> ali_: na desktop
<Nu^253r> vahid mage down shode?
<vahid> Nu^253r: oh khaste nabashi, kole donya fahmide
<Nu^253r> man ke nafahmidam
<Nu^253r> pas kole donya nist
<vahid> Nu^253r: shayad site vase shoma up mishe :)
<vahid> Nu^253r: linux.com ham injoore
<Nu^253r> hatman dare ye distro jadid minevsie
<vahid> Nu^253r: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/
<Hidden> hi all
<shaghy> سلام
<shaghy> کسی هست
<shaghy> ؟
<shaghy> ام
<shaghy> کیمی
<shaghy> خودمونیم
<shaghy> بقییشون تزیینین
<kimi_> saaalam
<kimi_> hhhheee
<shaghy> ههههههههههههه
<kimi_> asheghgetam baba shaghy khili bahali
<shaghy> هه
<shaghy> مرس
<shaghy> چرا؟
<life__> :D
<shaghy> :دیییییییییییییی
<shaghy> لایف مزیز
<shaghy> این برو بچ همشون تزیینین
<shaghy> یا خوابشون برده؟
<life__> بیا اونور
<life__> میگم بیا اونور
<Omid> salaam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-18
<alabd> salam , kasi tuneste tuye 10.10 ,  driver e hsfmodem full ro rah bendaze ?
<vahid> alabd: man gablan to fedora11 rah andakhtam
<vahid> alabd: distro mohem nist chi bashe
<alabd> vahid:chera mohem nist kernel ha fargh mikone
<vahid> alabd: bayad module pptp to kernel bashe hamin
<alabd> version aye mokhtalefe ubuntu ye tor bayad hsfmodem rah andakht tushon
<alabd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<vahid> alabd: man yadam nist fek konam src package haro ham midad age injooriye behtarin kar ine ke compilesh koni be distro ham rabti nadare
<alabd> vahid: be in sadegy ha ham nist http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10100007#post10100007 raveshesh bara 10.10 ama baram javab nemide mamnoon
<vahid> alabd: are :) fek konam 4 sal pish bood kheili bahash saro kale zadam ta rah oftad, yadesh bekheir :)
<alabd> vaghty yeki soal mikone inja dalil nemishe har javabi ro biad ve khodesh ashna nabashe ba kar , bebinid balad hastid ba lotf konid , mamnoon
<vahid> alabd: vali sherkate dell ham ye package hayee mide ke mohdodiyate sorate conexant ro nadare ono betooni begiri behtare
<alabd> bale linkaye ke dadam age deghat karde bashod motavaje mishodid az amun estefade shode
<vahid> alabd: on zamoon ke nasbesh kardam fek konam ba sorate 4 ta 5k bishtar kar nemikard
<vahid> alabd: man link ro ke dadi baz nakardam :)
<alabd> bale bande ham shayad dah ha bar modem haye mokhtalef nasb kardam , soal ke mikonam inja dalil nemishe ina ro nadunam
<vahid> alabd: shoma ke ostadid
<alabd> lotf darid manzuram ine ke bedune info daghigh dashtan vaght soal konande ro mgirid  gar che niattun kheire
<iman_> save
<iman_> pls save
<iman_> na3r plz save me
<na3r> iman_, ha?
<Lham> salam, download manager mikham. be nazare shoma chi khoobe?
<Lham> baraye download hajme hoodoode 8G
<Nu^253r> wget
<Nu^253r> Lham uget ham hast
<Lham> wget ghat' mishe
<Lham> nemitoone begire in hajmo
<Nu^253r> ceh peyghami mide?!
<Lham> na alan ke nemide
<Lham> ghablan emtahan kardam
<Lham> alan ke hanooz 1.5 e 1% shode
<Nu^253r> uget
<Lham> 2011-09-18 15:43:54 (11.3 KB/s) - Connection closed at byte 39327120. Retrying.
<Lham> --2011-09-18 15:43:55--  (try: 2)  https://hlt-tools.fbk.eu/mt/IWSLT2011/monolingual-additional.tgz
<Nu^253r> jdownloader
<Nu^253r> kget
<Lham> kodoomeshoon behtare?
<Nu^253r> wget -c javab nemide behet Lham ?
<Lham> nemidoonam
<Lham> mikham yekishoono bezaram
<Nu^253r> man ke emtehan kardam hamin address ro ke dadi
<Nu^253r> dare dl mikone
<Lham> khob tul mikeshe
<Lham> ghat' mikham nashe
<Lham> chon bayad bemoone ye rooz hadaghal ba in net e konde inja
<Nu^253r> khob bezan wget -c link
<Nu^253r> age ghat shod
<Nu^253r> ba -c edame mide
<Lham> ok
<Nu^253r> man beram felan
<Lham> one more
<online-it2> shayad biyayaad
<online-it2> i  n i .c
<dark-sun> kasi inja hast k ba maven kar karde bashe?
<aliva> dark-sun:  maven?
<dark-sun> aliva: apache maven
<aliva> dark-sun: nope
<dark-sun> aliva: np :)
<aliva> dark-sun:  Fuck you, by the way.
 * dark-sun khodesh kar kardan va maven ro shoro mikone...
<dark-sun> aliva: fuck you too :D
<Nu^253r> get a room you two :D
<dark-sun> WTF?
<dark-sun> :D
<aliva> Nu^253r: Fuck You too.
<dark-sun> omg! threesome :D
<Nu^253r> hamaton davatin to roomam
<Nu^253r> daram mibandam mizaram +i
<dark-sun> :)))
<aliva> hidensoft ham omad, badesh hokm bezanim?
<dark-sun> hokm khesht!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> migam bad az edit bash.bashrc bayad logout konim?
<dark-sun> na, nabayad :)
<hidensoft> hm
<hidensoft> hokm ?
<hidensoft> :D
<aliva> dark-sun: na
<aliva> ye terminal jadid baz kon
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> dorost bud, faghat 1am deer gofti.
<aliva> sorate giraim paine
<aliva> ده دقیقه طول می‌کشه
<dark-sun> aliva: kernelet ro patch kon ;)
<rezaa> salam
<aliva> علیکومو اسلام و رحمت الله!
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-10
<fereshteh70> salam
<fereshteh70> hi
<fereshteh70> i need help!
<fereshteh70> pls help me
<fereshteh70> i need you
<ehsan__> bepors soaleto fereshteh70
<fereshteh70> man teza ubuntu ro nasb kardam
<fereshteh70> tarah web hastam
<fereshteh70> ye app hast be esme aptana
<fereshteh70> takhasosieh
<fereshteh70> khob
<fereshteh70> in app nasb nemishe
<fereshteh70> yaeni mesle sayer barnameh ha nasb nemishe
<fereshteh70> hamin ke az .zip kharej mishe
<fereshteh70> ghabel ejrast
<the-light> download kardi ya az software center nasb kardi?
<fereshteh70> download
<fereshteh70> khob
<the-light> age mikhay nasb beshe bayad package e .deb ro nasb koni ke az software center mitooni inkar o koni
<fereshteh70> na
<fereshteh70> filesh .zip
<fereshteh70> hast
<fereshteh70> ejra mishe
<fereshteh70> khob moshkeli nadareh
<fereshteh70> faghat mikham dar bin barnameh ha gharar begire
<the-light> bekesh bezaresh beyneshun
<the-light> ya file ejrarisho bezar roo desktop
<fereshteh70> bale
<the-light> moshkeli nadare hamintoriam mitooni bahash kar koni
<fereshteh70> ممنون
<the-light> khahesh
<sahelimani> salam
<sahelimani> salam ye download manager mikhastam moarefi konid ke beshe tosh saaf ijad kard
<sahelimani> be tor khod kar dar ye saat khas download ro shoroe koneh
<sahelimani> kasi javab nemideh
<sahelimani> barnamee ro nemishnasid
<sahelimani> ?
<sahelimani> ?
<sahelimani> ?
<sahelimani> alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sahelimani> inja sare karie
<sahelimani> !
<sahelimani> !
<sahelimani> !
<sahelimani> !
<sahelimani> man tanham
<sahelimani> kasi sedai mano nemishnaveh
<sahelimani> ah
<sahelimani> inja dige kojast
<sahelimani> l aghal begid ne,idonid
<sahelimani> bisavada
<sahelimani> !
<H4x012> khaste nabashid
<pouyana> janam befarmiid
<centooos> hi, to ye script sleep 20 chika mikone?
<pouyana> hichi 20 sabr mikone
<pouyana> baad shoro mikone be ejraye script
<pouyana> 20 Sanie
<centooos> mersi, to inja, command haye avalie ro ejra mikone bad 10 sanie sabr mikone ?
<centooos> while true; do free -m | grep Mem |awk '{ print $3}' ;sleep 10; done; >> /tmp/memUsage ;pouyana
<pouyana> daghighan
<centooos> ke chi beshe ? rabty to khoroji dare mage?
<pouyana> mamoolan age loop bashe
<pouyana> az in estefade mikonan ke
<pouyana> to loop natijeha fargh kone
<pouyana> yani to dor avle ke mire dakhele loop
<pouyana> masalan 2MB miad biroon
<pouyana> 10sec baad
<pouyana> 100Mb
<pouyana> ...
<centooos> in script wase test memori dadan ejra konam bad natijasho bedam, zamane ejrasho chika konam, cheghad bayad bashe?
<pouyana> nemidoonam vala
<pouyana> :D
<centooos> taze famidam chi ka dare mikone, sare in sleep gij shode bodam, mersi lotf kardi
<pouyana> khahesh mikonam
<pouyana> Centos dari ya ubuntu hala :D
<pouyana> choon esme useret centooose
<centooos> desktope khodam ubuntue :) , ama sare kar ba centosam
<pouyana> ok
<pouyana> kolan centos base server ina khube manam ziad bahash kar mikonam
<pouyana> be har hal movafagh bashi
<centooos> mersi, are wase servero service haye linuxi monasebe, shomam moafagh bashi
<mmb_hand> من تو
<mmb_hand> status bar
<mmb_hand> اوبونتو
<mmb_hand> یه تابلوی ورودممنوع میبینم
<mmb_hand> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<pouyana> salam
<pouyana> hastid hanooz
<pouyana> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-11
<ment_> مشکل در نصب اوبنتو 12.4 ۶۴ بیت
<ment_> وقتی dvd رو داخل دستگاه میزارم وقتی میخواد منوی بوت اوبنتو بیاد صفحه سیاه میشه و
<ment_> dvd هم خاموش میشه
<centooos> ment_, ro chi mikhay nasb koni , onam 64 bitie?
<sterNiX> ehtemalan ro hava! chon javab nadad:D
<centooos> fk nemikard kesi javab bede hayajan zade shod :|
<sterNiX> centooos☣ yani zogh marg shod?!
<sterNiX> centooos☣ chera mitarsoni bande khodaro!! vaghean ke!!
<danialbehzadi> جشن پنج‌شنبه‌ی تهران کنسل شد. لطفا اطلاع‌رسانی کنید
<sterNiX> :D
<sterNiX> !rtfm | centooos
<lubotu3> centooos: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<sterNiX> chera danialbehzadi ?
<sterNiX> centooos☣ :)
<danialbehzadi> sterNiX: نپرس چرا که اعصابم داغونه از دست یه سری آدم نفهم
<centooos> sterNiX, :))
<centooos> ma mikhastim morekhasi 3 saat begirim b marasem beresim, nemishe dg bayad berim ye ja dg:D
<sterNiX> danialbehzadi☣ moghaser kiyan? farhang sara ya ...?
<danialbehzadi> sterNiX: نه. فرهنگسرا خوب همکاری کرد اتفاقا. مشکل از بالاتر از این حرف‌هاست
<sterNiX> centooos☣ migam biya hamahang konim ye coffee shot! bad hame yavash yavash beran, ke dige nakhad reserve konan
<sterNiX> aval hame miran, hame ham jori barkhord mikonana ke hamo nemishnasan, vaghti ke hame omadan, maslan baham ashna mishano ina ;)
<sterNiX> danialbehzadi☣ inke khob dasht pish miraft chi shod?
<centooos> :)), are khobe coffee shot
<sterNiX> centooos☣ jashne debian ro bodi?
<centooos> sterNiX, are:D
<sterNiX> centooos☣ khob mishe injori kard, vali bedone niyaz be pool dadan vase coffeeshote :D
<centooos> sterNiX, khobe cake nemidan?:D
<sterNiX> centooos☣ nemidan chiye
<sterNiX> centooos☣ bayad begi cake ro chi kar konam? bekharam?
<centooos> sterNiX, ye chizi bod sery pish dadan albate ma khordim faghat :D
<centooos> danialbehzadi, daliel cancelisho adam bedone khobe ha... khob chera akhe?
<danialbehzadi> centooos: از بالا! کنسل کردن دیگه
<sterNiX> mage to freesoftware bala ham dare?! man fek mikardam hame mikhan began ke nadare
<centooos> danialbehzadi, khob be daliel chi masalan, hadafe marasem? adamay k mian ya chi?
<danialbehzadi> centooos: گفتن سی‌صدتا دانشجو رو می‌خواین دم انتخابات جمع کنین به اسم آزادی اغتشاش به پا کنین
<centooos> ohoooo
<sterNiX> aha az on bala!
<centooos> ye bande khoday koli azm jam karde bod indafe biad :D bichare
<sterNiX> Guest12481 ba windows bood
<centooos> sterNiX, az koja malom shod?
<sterNiX> centooos☣ as in ==>> «Daniela Script»
<sterNiX> centooos☣ ye script has ke ro mirc nasb mishe
<sterNiX> yadam nabod azash /version begiram
<centooos> sterNiX, chikar kard ba in script?
<sterNiX> centooos☣ huh?!
<centooos> sterNiX, rasty man chan rooz pish ta omadam to channel didam hame yeki yeki raftan
<sterNiX> centooos☣ ya netsplit boode ya jorabat bo midadan :D
<centooos> sterNiX, exploit b on migan aree
<centooos> :))
<sterNiX> man hamishe bedone jorab miyam inja
<centooos> sterNiX, bashe pas farda manam bi jorab miam :P
<sterNiX> centooos☣ ashegh nashodi? :D (Quit: Parsal bato zire baran ghadam mizadam emsal qadam zadanat ra ba digari dar zire ashk haiam didam shaiad barane parsal ham ashkhaie ka3 digari bud)
<sterNiX> age shodi ino bezare vase quit messaget
<sterNiX> centooos☣ avalesh az jorab shoro misheha ! man gofte basham!
<sterNiX> farda mod mishe bedone dastbando saato kolah omad to room!
<centooos> na alan joraba tamizan
<centooos> bavar kon
<sterNiX> dige biya dorostesh kon!
<Ali>  
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-12
<negin> salam ki ba skype kar karde ya mikone?
<negin> salam ki ba skype kar karde ya mikone?
<sterNiX> age javab nadadan, ehtemalan na
<negin> man VirtualBox nasb kardam hala mikham windows 7 berizam chikar bayad bokonam?
<sterNiX> !virtualbox |negin
<lubotu3> negin: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<negin> man ye moshkeli k daram cd windowso nadaram
<negin> to net nemitonam ye karish bokonam
<sterNiX> negin☣ age azash iso mitoni dashte bashi?
<sterNiX> age image ham dashte bashi azash kafiye negin
<negin> ki ba skype kar mikone?
<arman> salam behame doostan
<pouyana> سلام
<arman> man donbale ye noskhe monasebe bara nasb roye flash migardam
<arman> mikham azesh baraye backup giri estefade konam
<pouyana> نصب روی فلش؟
<arman> bale
<pouyana> manzooretoon flash usb?
<arman> bale
<pouyana> pcitoon support mikone boot az flash ro?
<arman> bale
<pouyana> choon ham pcha nadaran in emkano
<arman> ghablan ubuntu ro ham az flash boot kardam
<pouyana> aha
<pouyana> ok khub alan in noskhe akhari
<arman> vali alan yechiro niyaz daram ke sabok tar bashe
<pouyana> longterm support
<pouyana> dare khube
<arman> ye chize sabok tarmikham
<arman> ;)
<pouyana> ubuntu bayad bashe hatman
<pouyana> debian based?
<arman> na lozoman
<pouyana> ba rpm based ha kar kardid
<pouyana> ?
<arman> harchi bashe ziyad fargh nemikone
<pouyana> centos/fedora
<arman> alan daram opensuse ro download mikonam
<arman> vali tahala faghat ubuntu boode
<arman> az in tozi ham baraye backup mikham estefade konam
<arman> backup az partishen ha
<pouyana> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-knoppix-510/
<pouyana> knopixx as hame rahat tare
<pouyana> live az ro flash miad
<arman> vaghan mamnon
<arman> kheyli lotf kardid
<pouyana> khahesh mikonam :D
<pouyana> movafagh bashid
<safeith> سلام
<safeith> من یک مشکل کوچک با Empathy دارم
<safeith> نمی توانم به yahoo وصل شوم
<safeith> :-(
<arman> salam mojadad dostan
<arman> puppy ubuntu base hast
<arman> ya noskhe ubuntu base dare?
<javacoder> why ubuntu ??
<pouyana> ?why not
<javacoder> ubuntu is good for a starlight user ?
<javacoder> what is differend betwean ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu ?!!!? i am confused !
<negin> ki to gmail video chat faal karde?
<negin> ki to gmail video chat faal karde?
<javacoder> negin : bayad pluginesh ro ruye browseret download va install koni
<negin> man chan bar dl kardam plugino bad delete kardam
<javacoder> negin ; kareh badi kardi :D
<javacoder> negin : baaadeh dl bayad install koni na delete
<negin> akhe asabamo khord kard natonestam run konam delete kardam
<javacoder> negin : hamaye dokhtara inturi bashan dg khuda rahm koneh be sherkat haee ke beheshun kar midan !!!
<javacoder> negin : browseret chie
<javacoder> ?
<negin> firefox
<negin> 15.01
<javacoder> what is differend betwean ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu ?!!!? i am confused !
<pouyana> Ubuntu Gnome/
<pouyana> Kubuntu KDE
<pouyana> Xbuntu Xfce
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-13
<mehrdad> salam be hame
<mehrdad> che juri mitunem check konma bebinam ke karte graphicam nasbe ya na?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-14
<nkh> سلام دوستان!
<nkh> کسی تو لیبره آفیس به این مشکل خورده تا حالا؟ :
<nkh> وقتی یه فونت فارسی مثل بی میترا رو
<nkh> در کنار یه فونت دیگه مثل تایمز نیورومن
<nkh> استفاده می‌کنی
<nkh> موقع جاستی‌فای کردن، خطوطی که به حروف فارسی اضافه می‌کنه از خودِ حرف می‌زنه بیرون!
<nkh> مثلا بــ
<nkh> میشه ـبـ
<nkh> البته نه این که کاراکتر‌ها این جوری باشه ها !
<nkh> با طول خییییلی کمتری از این که من زدم ، می‌زنه بیرون
<nkh> یه جورایی درست رندر نمی‌کنه !!
<nkh> انی آیدیا!؟
<H4x012> khaste nabashid
<Yalda> salam
<Yalda> mishe be man komak konid
<Yalda> ?
<Yalda> ?
<Yalda> man mikham ubuntu va fedora ro nasb konam mikham bedonam kodom yekishon behtar on yeki ro shenasaii mikoneh ke man dar akhar nasb konam
<Yalda> lotfan
<Yalda> !
<Yalda> akhe shoma kojaeed
<mohi> !ask | Yalda
<lubotu3> Yalda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mohi> Yalda: mamoolan ubuntu baghie ro khieli khoob shenasaii mikone
<Yalda> mamnon mohi
<mohi> man dar morede fedora nazari nadaram
<Yalda> bashe
<Yalda> mer30
<mohi> ama baeed be nazar mirese ke fedora ham moshkeli dashte bashe :)
<Yalda> mamnon shabkhosh
<H4x012> fedora be ghole englisa migan
<H4x012> it make life mor difficult
<mohi> +1 H4x012 ;-)
<Yalda> why?
<H4x012> kollan demode shode
<Yalda> ?
<Yalda> ok migid nasb nakonam
<H4x012> khodetun mitunid
<mohi> i never had a chance to experience fedora! and I'm happy with it :P
<mohi> wb dingdangdong after years :D
<H4x012> vali man khodam debian va ubuntu pishnahad mikonam
<H4x012> chon ham package manager khubi daran
<H4x012> ham barashun program bishtare
<Yalda> bale
<Yalda> ok mamnon
<Yalda> kari nadarid
<H4x012> mamnoon
<H4x012> movaffagh bashid
<Yalda> you too. bye
<dingdangdong> mohi: thanks dude. wb you yourself!! :p
<mohi> :P
<dingdangdong> mohi: wassup hon? :X
<mohi> haha :D eyval hanooz farghi nakardi =))
<mohi> luv you buddy :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: =)) ba tashakor :D
<mohi> khoob! zendegi mikonam dingdangdong :D sifoone WCm kharabe :(
<H4x012> chi mishod in WHM vase debian ham dorost mikardan
<dingdangdong> mohi: you too :* aaaam
<H4x012> ke man majbor nasham beram donbale centos
<mohi> :D
<mohi> =))
<dingdangdong> mohi: xeyli vaghte nemiay irc :-/
<dingdangdong> mohi: lol. eshala ke xeyre
<mohi> dingdangdong: kolan ye modat az instant messaging door boodam :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: good old days . . :)
<mohi> kam kam bishtar miam
<mohi> :D
<mohi> yeah baby...
<dingdangdong> mohi: surena che xabar? :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: are, identi.ca royat mishodi ;)
<H4x012> shoma ham ke irc baz hastid :D
<H4x012> az man badtar
<mohi> dingdangdong: hahhaaaa :D nemidoonam! kolan on nemishe zaheran :D
<mohi> lol are baba H4x012 ye zamani kole roozo too IRC boodim :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: kolan hamishe on e, montaha doesn't come by ;)
<mohi> lol
<mohi> dingdangdong: ID identi.ca t chie? :
<dingdangdong> mohi: miss ya xolase, va badjoker va boozary va surena va dustan :X
<dingdangdong> mohi: omg! =))
<dingdangdong> mohi: migam chera tahvil nemigiri =))
<dingdangdong> mohi: dingdang?
<mohi> lol are baba ye zamani koli adam inja boodan :D
<dingdangdong> =))
<mohi> =))))))))))))
<mohi> dingdangdong: nagoo ke yadam rafte =))))))
<dingdangdong> mohi: I'm even a follower, damn!
<mohi> fu*king LOL
<H4x012> mohi
<H4x012> kojaha miraftim shoma?
<dingdangdong> mohi: fucking damn!
<H4x012> i mean kudum server
<dingdangdong> mohi: jedan shegeft angiz ast! =)) naydi mano tala unja?
<mohi> H4x012:  too irc?
<H4x012> are
<dingdangdong> mohi: albate modatist dent neminamaeem :)
<mohi> H4x012: haminja, #technotux #persian #kde-ir o az injoor jaha :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: vali masalan axbare xune jadidetuno donbale mikardim va tabrik migoftim. haha :D vali rideh eed ba in osaf :D
<mohi> dingdangdong: begoo bebinam chi bood IDt :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: dingdang :|
<mohi> =)))
<mohi> dingdangdong: lets share? :s :O
<dingdangdong> mohi: entezar dashti chi basham? :|
<dingdangdong> mohi: entezar dashti dingdang ki bashe?
<mohi> ahhhaaaa ding dang!
<mohi> :D
<mohi> =))
<dingdangdong> mohi: :| shame on you!
<mohi> dingdangdong: baba man osgolam :D to ke mano mishnasi :)))))))))
<dingdangdong> mohi: dar in had??? :O
<mohi> dingdangdong: eyval emshabe mano sakhty =)) mordam az khande :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: mohammad!!!!! ridi :O xande dare ridan?
<mohi> dingdangdong: taze yadam oomad! man liket mikardam!
<mohi> :D
<dingdangdong> =)))
<dingdangdong> mohi: to??? chizamam nemikardi :D che berese like :|
<mohi> chera baba dingdangdong! yadame vase khoone ye chizi gofty! :D ino dige yadame
<mohi> ama yadam nist chi gofty!
<dingdangdong> mohi: ba tashakor!! are are yo like kardi mano, #masalan
<dingdangdong> :P
<mohi> jalebehe! :S man kole khaterate bachegimo moo be moo yadame! ama short time memorym too in chand sal goozide :D
<mohi> lol
<dingdangdong> mohi: short time? that's not that short albate :-/
<mohi> yea i hate short! :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: =)) you must!
<mohi> lol
<dingdangdong> zconf budi?
<mohi> dingdangdong: wtf! your last dent was 58 days ago!
<mohi> dingdangdong: are! u?
<dingdangdong> mohi: I know . . :)
<mohi> oh sure naboodi!
<mohi> :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: nabudam dg, budam ke we'd have kissed big time!
<mohi> lol for sure
<dingdangdong> mohi: felt like not denting. vali login misham mixunam gahi :) watching dudes.
<mohi> lol
<dingdangdong> mohi: yadet mi oftam gahi :)
<mohi> manam baste ba halam yeho 100 rooz dent nemikonam yeho 6 ta poshte sare ham :D
<mohi> lol me too!
<mohi> :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: chan vaght pish ye cd dastam bud, ba daskhate to. :) memories . .
<dingdangdong> mixastam share konamesh :P
<dingdangdong> mohi: kolan indeti.ca az door ghashang tar bud. in boozary hey migofti bia. baad umadam didam intor
<mohi> wow really? :D chi bood toosh?
<mohi> uhum!
 * mohi is listening to Vocals and Instarumentas (Shoor) by Mohammad Reza Shajarian on Morgh-e Khoshkhan [Amarok]
<mohi> wow kar mikone! ghablan bayad configesh mikardam :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: game :)
<dingdangdong> mohi: are dada, ubuntu pishraft karde kollan =))
<mohi> ghablan frozen buble mizadim  gahi yadete?
<mohi> LOL ubuntu sucks! :D go kubuntu :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: haha shoma mizadid ma tamasha mikardim
<dingdangdong> mohi: :| you have not changed a bit!
<mohi> wow!
<mohi> dingdangdong: bia baghalam narahat nabash :))
<mohi> dingdangdong: hanoozam bacheha bazi mikonan?
<dingdangdong> =))
<dingdangdong> mohi: hug :X
<dingdangdong> mohi: bache haee dar kar nist dg :)
<dingdangdong> mohi: alan bache ha mafia mizanan #fzerorubigd
<dingdangdong> fzerorubigd: :P
<mohi> haha :P
<fzerorubigd> dingdangdong: :D
<mohi> dingdangdong: in fzerorubigd too zconf nim sa@ dasht falsafeye esmesho migoft ma hame goh gije boodim :D
<dingdangdong> mohi: pmg o ina. sheidi ke identica :P
<dingdangdong> fzerorubigd: :D
<dingdangdong> fzerorubigd: beriz be hesab pursantamo :D :*
<dingdangdong> mohi: =))
<dingdangdong> mohi: he loves complication :D
<mohi> lol
<mohi> brb
<dingdangdong> mohi: :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-15
<alirezaei_> شماره پورت آی ار سی چنده برای تنظیم تو مسنجر
<anoNxeRo> alirezaei_, bastegi dare
<anoNxeRo> mamolan 6666 ya 6667 hast
<anoNxeRo> age secure connection nakhay
<behi> سلام
<behi> یه مشکل راجع به گیرنده دیجیتال دارم
<pouyana> salam
<saeed> midunin cheturi mishe picture ro insert kard vali un ax beineh neveshteh ha biufteh ?
<saeed> to office didi moghehee ke pic insert mikoni ru ax rast click koni 1 emkani dareh be nameh Text Wrapping ke 1 moraba ba khututeh rah rah dareh va 1 axeh sag ham to iconesh hast ?
<saeed> va mishe ax ro behind Text kard
<saeed> ino cheturi to WP anjam midan ? yani mikham ruye ax text bezaram
<ramin> chegone mitonam win7 ro tooye virtualbox nasb konam?
<ramin> chegone mitonam win7 ro tooye virtualbox nasb konam?
<ramin_> chegone mitonam win7 ro tooye virtualbox nasb konam?
<ramin_> chegone mitonam win7 ro tooye virtualbox nasb konam?
<ramin_> chegone mitonam win7 ro tooye virtualbox nasb konam?
<ramin_> chegone mitonam win7 ro tooye virtualbox nasb konam?
<ramin_> chegone mitonam win7 ro tooye virtualbox nasb konam?
<moxgan> salam
<moxgan> hi
<aliva> moxgan: ask here or in forum
<moxgan> ok
<moxgan> are u know persian
<moxgan> ?
<moxgan> can u speak persian
<moxgan> i use synaptic
<moxgan> and i want ro inistal packages
<moxgan> ok
<moxgan> when i press apply
<moxgan> a screen is showing
<moxgan> can help me?
<moxgan> are u here?
<moxgan> y or n?
<moxgan> go die
<aliva> eat shit
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-16
<DooMBoY> Hi
<DooMBoY> Kasi hast ?>
<DooMBoY> clear
<DooMBoY> Alooo Kasi hast ?
<DooMBoY> :-s
<DooMBoY> s
<DooMBoY> sd
<DooMBoY> clear
<DooMBoY> Kasi nabood ?
<DooMBoY> Alooo ! ! ! ! !
<sepehr912> salam
<sepehr912> kasi tajrobeye inke
<sepehr912> vpn over vpn bezane tu ubuntu dare
<sepehr912> alo
<saeed> ageh to tag haye meta keywords o description ro nazarim chi to google miad?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-09
<aramis> سلام
<aramis>  من تازه دارم با سروراوبونتو کار میکنم کار کردن برام سخته
<aramis> کمکم مکنی
<aramis> لطفا
<aramis> hello   hello
<aramis> hello
<anoNxeRo> hi
<anoNxeRo> aramis, soalet chi bood?
<aramis> من تازه سرور ابونتو نصب کردم برام خیلی عجیبه
<aramis> من با سرور ماکروسافت  کار میکردم
<aramis> حالا دوس دارم با این ویندوزم کار کنم
<anoNxeRo> aramis, ba command line linux ashna sho
<anoNxeRo> in windows nist aramis
<aramis> میدونم برام کامند زدن سخته
<aramis> این که فکر کنم کجا چی دارم
<anoNxeRo> ubuntu server, yes Gnu/Linux distribution, windows ye os joda gone
<aramis> مثلا درایوام چیان..
<anoNxeRo> aramis, to linux drive nadari, hame chiz to /
<anoNxeRo> mount mishan
<aramis> میشه ساختارشو برام توضیح بدی
<aramis> برام جابیفته چطوریه
<anoNxeRo> www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/‎
<anoNxeRo> aramis, va age bezani mount behet mige ke chi koja mount hast
<aramis> من الان یه سرور مجازی ران کردم روسیستمم
<aramis> خوب نصب کردم
<aramis> پینگ یاهو دارم
<aramis> ولی میخوام از 0تا100 یادبگیرم
<aramis> ولی یه ذره گیج میزنم
<aramis> نمیدونم چون فضاش برام عجیبه
<aramis> چون کامند اشتباه بزنی میری کما
<aramis> میشه چندتا دستورو با هم چک کنیم
<aramis> اگه امکانش باشه
<anoNxeRo> aramis, ba root omadi? ya user mamoli?
<aramis> ؟
<aramis> علامت #برای روته اینو میدونم
<aramis> ولی الان علامت $بعد از یوزم آمده
<anoNxeRo> bezab whoami
<aramis> ok
<aramis> اسم یوزرمو میگه
<anoNxeRo> are
<anoNxeRo> ba root naya hichvaght :)
<anoNxeRo> ba sudo karato bokon
<aramis> چرا؟
<aramis> خوب استفاده از دستور
<aramis> sudo
<anoNxeRo> chon amn tare
<anoNxeRo> bezan man sudo behet mige
<anoNxeRo> vali rayej tarinesh ine
<anoNxeRo> sudo command
<anoNxeRo> ke har command ro ba privilege root anjam midi
<aramis> بلی
<aramis> من میخوام بتونم چیزی از اینترنت دانلود کنم دستوراشو دارم ولی نمیدونم چطوری
<anoNxeRo> ba aria2c, axel ya wget mitoni dl koni
<aramis> خوب من به اینترنت دسترسی دارم ولی نمیدونم چطوری دانلود کنم چیزی که گفتی
<anoNxeRo> addressho mage nadari?
<aramis> منظورم سرورم هست
<anoNxeRo> manzoreto nemifahmam
<anoNxeRo> to gofti mikhay dl koni, goftam ba in barnama ha mishe
<anoNxeRo> hala che server che computer khodet
<aramis> همین منو دیونه کرده که  نمیتونم تصور کنم چطور کامند بزنم
<aramis> win7
<aramis> الان مجازی سازی کردم و سرور ابونتو دارم
<anoNxeRo> hamonja ke zadi whoami
<anoNxeRo> hamonja mizani
<aramis> فک کن یه سرور تازه راه انداختی باید چطور تنظیمات اوکی کنی
<anoNxeRo> tanzimate chisho?
<aramis> کارت شبکه رو
<anoNxeRo> aramis, tanzimate chiye kart shabakero?
<aramis> ببین من همش دارم مثل ماکروسافت نگاه میکنم دیدم هنوز هنگه نصبت به این
<anoNxeRo> aramis, beja inke beri to kare ubunutu server, DE ro nasb mikardi
<anoNxeRo> ke yezare rah biyofti
<aramis> بلی
<aramis> ولی باید یادبگیرم درگیرشم شدید
<aramis> کمکم کن راه بیوفتم
<aramis> چی شد
<anoNxeRo> aramis, linux in a nutshell ro bekhon
<aramis> من یه ذره دیدم
<aramis> ok
<aramis> بشه حله
<aramis> مثل پاورشله
<aramis> ؟
<anoNxeRo> aramis, na
<anoNxeRo> aramis, shell ye rabete beyne to va os, khode shell ye barnamast
<anoNxeRo> aramis, beja inke double click koni, esme barname ro minevisi, ba ye chandta parameter hamin, kare khasi nis
<anoNxeRo> yezare bekhon dar moredesh site ziyad hast
<anoNxeRo> linuxcommand.org/‎
<aramis> سایت خوبیه من میخونم سوال داشتم میپرسم
<aramis> (-:
<aramis> یه سوال من کامند زدم
<aramis> sudo
<aramis> بعد مثل هلپ میاد
<aramis> برای خارج شدن از روت باید چی میزدم
<aramis> میکردم
<anoNxeRo> aval bebin root hasi
<anoNxeRo> bezan whoamai
<anoNxeRo> ya exit ya ctrl+d
<aramis> ok
<anoNxeRo> sudo toro root nemikone, faghat privilege mide
<aramis> برای اینکه صفحه جدید باز بشه
<aramis> من زدم
<aramis> sudo
<aramis> از من پس میخواد
<aramis> ؟
<aramis> ومن ندارم پسشو
<anoNxeRo> pass root hast
<anoNxeRo> hamoni ke hamon aval sakhti
<anoNxeRo> wait in ubuntu has
<anoNxeRo> pass khodeto emtehan kon
<aramis> نشد
<aramis> )-:
<anoNxeRo> pass root ro emtehankon
<aramis> همه چی امتحان کردم
<aramis> نمشود
<anoNxeRo> yeja eshtebah dari mizani
<anoNxeRo> chon pass default nadare
<aramis> خوب حتما
<aramis> وقتی
<aramis> exit
<aramis> میزنم
<aramis> میاد صفحه جدید
<aramis> که لاگین کن
<aramis> هم یوزر و هم پس میخواد
<anoNxeRo> khob yani user khodeti
<anoNxeRo> :)
<aramis> خدای گرفتی منو دیگه
<aramis> من که گفتم خودم یوزر روت هستم
<aramis> گفتم شاید اشتباه کردم
<anoNxeRo> na nagofti
<anoNxeRo> gofti ke user khodam
<anoNxeRo> bala bebin chi bet goftam
<aramis> خوب ادامه بگو الان چیکار کنم
<anoNxeRo> man bet goftam ba root vared nasho
<anoNxeRo> gofti midonam
<aramis> خوب
<aramis> چرا دعوام کردی
<aramis> الان میدونی با روت آمدم چیکار کنم
<aramis> که با روت نیام
<anoNxeRo> ba user mamoli ke sakhti biya
<anoNxeRo> age ham andari ba adduser yeki besaz
<aramis> خوب از اول میگفتی تازه فهمیدم
<aramis> میتونم یوزر بسازم
<aramis> Adduser --ingroup admin adminuser
<aramis> این یوزر باید حتما جز گروه ادمین باشه
<anoNxeRo> na
<aramis> یه  مشکل
<aramis> میگه فقط روت میتونه یوزر اد کنه
<aramis> پس من با روت نیومدم
<aramis> یه یوزر معمولی هستم
<aramis> درسته
<anoNxeRo> aramis, asan be harfe man gosh nemidi, bad migi na man ke goftam ba root hasam:/
<aramis> )-:
<aramis> ببین من موقعه نصب یه یوزر با پس گفت بگو منم دادم
<aramis> الان با همون آمدم
<aramis> ولی دستور ساخت یوزر میزنم میگه فقط روت این کار رو میتونه انجام بده
<anoNxeRo> ba root bayad biyay
<anoNxeRo> azat bara root password khase
<anoNxeRo> ono bayad vared koni
<aramis> خوب یه خبر نسبتا خوب
<aramis> sudo psw root
<aramis> این میزنم پس یوزرمو میخواد
<aramis> و این جوری به روت دسترسی پیدا میکنیم من همین یه تیکه رو  میخواستم
<aramis> یه ذره اشتباه کردم
<aramis> sudo passwd root
<aramis> یاد گرفتم
<anoNxeRo> onjoriy pass root ro avaz mikoi
<aramis> حالا از روت آمدم  بیرون
<aramis> دیدی بلدم
<aramis> من کامندشو بلد نبودم
<aramis> من چطوری یه بروزر نصب کنم برم اینترنت
<aramis> ؟
<aramis> پیش فرض مثل ماکروسافت یه چیزی ای یی داره
<aramis> ؟
<aramis> کمک
<anoNxeRo> sudo apt-get install elinks
<aramis> مرسی
<aramis> خیلی ممنون که کمکم کردی
<aramis> باحال بود
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-10
<aramis> salam
<aramis> man ye ketab khob bry yadgeri ubuntu mikham
<aramis> site pdf ...
<aramis> lotfan komakam konid
<aramis> (-:
<mahdiyeh> سلام به همه
<mahdiyeh> من با جاوا بر روی لینوکس مشکل پیدا کرده ام آیا کسی می تواند به من در این زمینه کمک کند؟
<mahdiyeh> مشکل: چگونه باید جی وی ام سرور را به جی وی ام کلاینت تغییر داد؟
<anoNxeRo> mahdiyeh, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11175624/change-default-java-vm-to-client
<moh4n> hi :d
<mahdi_> salam
<mahdi_> ییی
<mahdi_> سلام
<mahdi_> نسخه جدید ابونتو رو کامپیوتر من نمیکشه برای همین خیلی هنگ میکنه و از طرف دیگه نسخه های قدیمی
<mahdi_> اون قابلیت نصب برنامه های جدید رو از سافت وار سنتر ندارن
<mahdi_> حالا من چیکار کنم یعنی باید یه میز کار جدید مثل zubuntu
<mahdi_> رو دانلود کنم یا اینکه
<mahdi_> راهی هست که از نسخه قدیمی اوبونتو استفاده کنم
<mahdi_> همین و ابونتو 13.04 رو نصب کردم رم من هم 1 و گرافیکش هم 512 هست پنتیوم 4 هم مادربردمه
<mahdi_> توزیع های دیگه ابونتو رو که کامپیوتر من میکشه رو بگید لطفا
<mahdi_> منظورم لینوکس بود
<C0mA> mint ro emtehan konid
<C0mA> ehtemalan javab mide
<mahdi_> C0mA---->مرسی
<mahdi_> coma-----> nazaret dar morede xubuntu chi hast
<mahdi_> search kardam
<mahdi_> ???????????????
<mahdi_> یه سوال :الان من رفتم تو سایت لینوکس مینت ولی نمیدونم کدوم گزینه رو بزنم که دانلود کنه آدرسشم هست :
<mahdi_> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<mahdi_> کمک کنید
<mahdi_> ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟
<nixoeen> ?
<mahdi_> یه سوال :الان من رفتم تو سایت لینوکس مینت ولی نمیدونم کدوم گزینه رو بزنم که دانلود کنه آدرسشم هست :
<mahdi_> 	http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<mahdi_> 		کمک کنید
<nixoeen> mahdi_, http://mirror.bauhuette.fh-aachen.de/linuxmint-cd/stable/15/linuxmint-15-cinnamon-dvd-64bit.iso
<mahdi_> nixoeen	-----> mamnoon ke komak kardy rasty nazaretoon dar morede xubuntu chy hast
<nixoeen> mahdi_, be nazare man khode Ubuntu az hame monaseb tare, gheyr az inke sora'atetun payin bashe
<mahdi_> nixoeen	----->kdoom fast hast. dooroste soratam kame ,,,bazam mochkeram
<nixoeen> mahdi_, agar Ubuntu ro nasb kardid va vaghan baratun konde, pishnahade avval ine ke computeretuno ertegha bedid :) Agar in too gozine hatun nist, xubuntu nasb konid
<mahdi_> nixoeen	-----> ye donya mamnoon,pas xubuntu nasb mikonam
<emad> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-11
<apache> سلام چه جوری میشه فضای اختصاص یافته به اوبونتو رو تغییر داد
<apache> کسی هست
<soroush> salam dustan ,  alsamixer show too few options for me! The terminal or graphical interfaces are the same. I use ubuntu 10.04 on hp mini 210 with sound card Hewlett-Packard Company Device 338d. I tried f5 and f6. the only device available is hda intel
<prp-e> سلام numb95
<prp-e> امیرحسین هستی؟!
<numb95> prp-e: سلام
<prp-e> از مدیران کسی آن نیست الان؟!
<numb95> نه فکر نکنم
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-12
<nsroook> salam
<haydenss> need some help
<Guest60105> chetor mishe 2 ta laptop ro shabake kard ? windows 7 & ubuntu 13.04 .
<Guest60105> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-13
<mori> salam be tamam dostan man 1 soal daram mikhamdfult gw ro avaz konam mishe dastoresho behem begin
<mori> mamnoonam az hame 1 nafar az dostan rahnamayi kardan
<hs366> salam,
<hs366> Q, Drive haye digaro chejoori mishe too command line baz konam ?
<hs366> fdisk -l faghat behem neshoon mide , va mitoonam cd /dev/sda* ro bezanam vali nemitoonam ls begiram azashoon chera ?
<hs366> thx
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-14
<behzad> helo
<behzad> agha inja kasi hast
<behzad> ?
<saman> salam
<saman> man laptop win8 daram
<saman> mikham ubuntu nasb konam
<saman> taze karam chi kar baiad bokonam /.
<saman> >
<saman> ?
<narcislinux> saman: برای سیستم خانگی mint شاید خیلی خوب باشه و ubuntu
<aramis> hi
<aramis> man ye moshkeli daram bry baz kardan putty
<aramis> error mide
<aramis> komak
<narcislinux> aramis: erroresh chi hast ?
<narcislinux> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aramis> error:network error:connection
<aramis> vali man hame chizo chak kardam
<aramis> ip
<aramis> doroste
<aramis> ...
<aramis>  connection refused
<aramis> mide
<aramis> (510)
<narcislinux> aramis: پرت باز نیست - حالا یا طرف خودتون یا اونطرف
<aramis> خوب برای چک کردن پورت تو لینوکس چه دستوری وجود داره؟
<aramis> که چک کنم؟
<aramis> کمک
<aramis> ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-15
<Ehsan_> سلام انجمن چشه؟پ
<Ehsan_> سلام انجمن چشه؟
<Ehsan_> کسی نیست؟
<Ehsan_> نبود؟
<vazesh> hi
<anoNxeRo> hi
<vazesh> plz drivers USB wimax irancell dor debain
<anoNxeRo> vazesh, huh?
<anoNxeRo> vazesh, lsusb bezan bebin markesh chiye
<hamed> salam
<hamed> salam
<farbud> salam
<eXtrem0us> دوستان، چطور میشه خروجی ها و لاگ های برنامه های تحت محیط دسکتاپ رو مشاهده کرد؟ چنین چیزی در لینوکس ردهت، فدورا، به طور پیشفزض وجود داشت. آیا باید برنامه ای نصب کنیم؟
<nixoeen> eXtrem0us, kafie un barnamaro az too Terminal ejra koni!
<nixoeen> eXtrem0us, kafie un barnamaro az too Terminal ejra koni!
<eXtrem0us> ممنون از راهنماییتون. تو اون محیط که گفتم، یه ctrl+alt+f1 می‌زدم و لاگ همه برنامه ها رو نشون می‌داد.
<nixoeen> eXtrem0us, Tooye Fedora va Redhat ctrl+alt+f1 ro ke bezani, hamuni ro miare ke too Ubuntu miare
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-08
<parseh> salam
<parseh> سلام
<parseh> من در مورد نصب گوگل اندروید استودیو مشکل دارم
<parseh> با توجه به تحریم گوگل چطور میتونم  اندروید استودیو رو نصب کنم؟
<Azitrex> ghand shekan
<parseh> ممنونم آزیترکس ولی آیا  قند شکن روی اوبونتو هم نصب میشه؟
<simorg> salam
<simorg> kasi hast be man komak kone?
<simorg> nistin?
<simorg> man komak lazem daram lotfan
<Alish> سلام
<Alish> دوستان سیستمم بالا نمیاد بعد از لاگین صفحه سیاه میشه و همونجوری می مونه
<Alish> باید چیکار کنم؟
<behzadesign> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-09
<mh_> hi all
<morad> salam man mikham amiroker nasb konam kasi tajrobasho dare?
<morad> amibroker
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-10
<yaser> ‌سلام
<yaser> من جه حوری با testdisk کار کنم؟
<yaser> yeki behem ye baename recovery ubuntu bege
<Ali_> سلام
<Ali_> سلام
<Ali_> من یه سوال دارم
<Ali_> کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<the-light> Soal haye khod ra ba ma be goor bebarid :D
<btavakkoli> the-light: می‌بینه هستیم نمی‌دونم چرا می‌پرسه...
<the-light> btavakkoli: az ghadim hamintori budan
<the-light> fekr mikonan ma karmandaya ubuntu im o sare karim :D
<btavakkoli> the-light: یعنی نمی‌دونن کارمندای سلام دنیا هستیم و سر کاریم؟ :))
<the-light> btavakkoli: hanuz be aunjaha naresidan :))
<armin_> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-11
<mooosti> سلام
<mooosti> من میخام با openshift و ssh و اینا یه کارایی بکنم کسی میتونه کمک کنه :|
<Rose__> hi
<Rose__> سلام
<Rose__> کسی هس
<Rose__> من تازه کارم
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-12
<reza> salam
<reza> kasi hast y soal beporsam ?
<reza_> salam
<reza_> y soal daram kasi hast ?
<reza_> hi, i have change default file manager to dolphin, every thing works fine, except desktop icons wich is still opened with nemo
<shiva> hi
<shiva> anubody gere?
<shiva> anybody here?
<hashemmohseni> سلام بر دوستان عزیز
<hashemmohseni> بچه ها یه سوالی داشتم ازتون
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-13
<vesal> سلام میخواستم بدونم چطوری میشه با پیدجین با آی آر سی کار کرد مثلا همین #ubuntu-ir
<K1Hedayati> yottanami1: behnam
<K1Hedayati> yottanami1: sameer chi kar mikhad bekone? :D
<K1Hedayati> yottanami: ping
<yottanami1> K1Hedayati: babate chi ?
<K1Hedayati> yottanami1: erco ins
<K1Hedayati> *ina
<yottanami1> K1Hedayati: az khodesh chera naporsidi ?
<K1Hedayati> yottanami1: nemige behem dahan service :))
<yottanami> :))
<yottanami> K1Hedayati: kare khasi nemikhad bokone man in chand rooz ba ERC saro kalle mizadam onam goft mikham config konam
<K1Hedayati> yottanami1: aha merci
<yottanami1> yottanami1:  ping
<yottanami1> yottanami ping
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-14
<aoa_> سلام کسی تا حالا دیکشنری لاگمن را به گلدن دیکت اضافه کرده ؟
<aoa_> من دنبال دیکشنری لاگمن هستم ویرایش 5 نسخه کاملش حدود 2.5 گیگ بود فکر کنم یه فایل با فرمت iso پیدا کردم .اما نمیدونم که امکان اضافه کردن اون به گلدن دیکت هست یا نه ؟
<aoa_> دوستان کسی نیست
<MortezaE> سلام
<MortezaE> کسی می‌دونه چطوری در لیبره رایتر میشه یک فریم رو در فریم دیگه قرار داد؟
<MortezaE> امکان داره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-07
<Guest93814> سلام دوستان تازه واردم و نیاز به یه راهنمایی فوری دارم
<Guest93814> کسی هست بتونه چند دقیقه وقت بزاره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-08
<Salman> hi all
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-09
<xxv3n0mxx> سلام,کلید میانبر برای تعویض زبان چیه؟
<mammad> salam
<mammad> no body?
<mammad> nothing
<MasterPiece> mammad, salam
<mammad> mashala
<mammad> yala
<MasterPiece> :D
<mammad> hello master
<MasterPiece> hello mammad
<mammad> can speak with me?
<mammad> no?
<mammad> yes?
<mammad> nothing
<mammad> ok
<mammad> i go
<MasterPiece> !ask | mammad
<lubotu3> mammad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MasterPiece> !pastience | mammad
<MasterPiece> !patience | mammad
<lubotu3> mammad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mammad> ok
<mammad> ok
<MasterPiece> mammad, :D
<MasterPiece> mammad, Good, now, tell what is your problem?\
<mammad> how to install tor  browser
<mammad> ??
<mammad> :D
<MasterPiece> its not related to ubuntu :D
<MasterPiece> :)))
<MasterPiece> Try #tor channel with /j #tor
<mammad> i dont accept :D
<mammad> now i download tor
<mammad> ok
<mammad> but i con't access it
<mammad> master who are u?
<MasterPiece> WhoAmI ?
<MasterPiece> Who are you!
<mammad> yes :D
<mammad> funny master
<mammad> :D
<mammad> speak with me by other languige
<MasterPiece> Français d'accord?
<mammad> خخخخ
<mammad> no kurdish
<mammad> or pesian
<mammad> or arabic
<mammad> or spanish
<MasterPiece> Atletismo español?
<mammad> master i like u
<MasterPiece> hehe, mammad I hate u :))))
<mammad> why my love? :D
 * MasterPiece Time to ban or kick some one ;)
<MasterPiece> !ban | mammad
<lubotu3> mammad: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<mammad> mwd
<mammad> ops
<mammad> master
<mammad> wht banned me?
<mammad> you are fashismmmm
<abc_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-11
<cissp> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-12
<meghg> che sokooti
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-13
<sadrolla> j-akbari: سلام
<sadrolla> j-akbari: اول اسم من رو بنویس بعد tab رو بزن
<sadrolla> j-akbari: masalan minavisi s bad TAB ro mizani
<j-akbari> sadrolla: سلام
<j-akbari> روز شما بخیر باشه
<sadrolla> j-akbari: الان چون با مرورگر اومدی به کانال متن‌های فارسی و انگلیسی رو خوب نمی‌بینی
<j-akbari> sadrolla: البته شب شما بخیر باشه
<sadrolla> j-akbari: تو لیست برنامه‌هات نگاه کن تو قسمت اینترنت ببینی چیزی برای irc داری
<j-akbari> sadrolla: مگه بغیر مرورگر به وسیله دیگه ای هم میشه لاگین شد ؟
<sadrolla> j-akbari: با برنامه‌ها مشکلی در متن‌های فارسی و انگلیسی نیست
<sadrolla> j-akbari: لیست برنامه‌هات رو چک کن
<sadrolla> j-akbari: اوبونتو داری؟
<j-akbari> sadrolla: بله
<sadrolla> دکمه ویندوز رو بزن و تایپ کن irc
<sadrolla> ببین چیزی میاد
<sadrolla> اگه نبود ترمینال رو باز کن و بزن
<j-akbari> sadrolla: نه چیزی نیومدش
<sadrolla> j-akbari: sudo apt-get install hexchat
<sadrolla> j-akbari: ta nasb beshe man ham miam
<sadrolla> * oomadam
<j-akbari> sadrolla: کدوم پکیج رو نصب کنم ؟* epic4  * epic5  * ircii
<sadrolla> j-akbari: هیچ کدوم اون دستوری که دادم رو تو ترمینال بزن
<sadrolla> j-akbari: حواست باشه که کانال عمومی هست و هرچی که بنویسی ثبت می‌شه
<j-akbari> sadrolla: با دستوری که شما زحمتش رو کشیدید نصب کردم
<sadrolla> از اینجا نرو
<sadrolla> و با اون وارد شو
<sadrolla> اگر در ورود گیر کردی خبر بده
<j-akbari> sadrolla: برای ورود ظاهرا باید نت وورک انتخاب بشه
<sadrolla> freenode رو انتخاب کن
<sadrolla_> به همین سادگی
<sadrolla_> j-akbari, حله؟
<j-akbari> sadrolla_: وارد شدم
<j-akbari> sadrolla_: حالا شمارو اونجا چطور پیدا کنم ؟
<sadrolla_> من رو نمی‌خواد پیدا کنی
<sadrolla_> یه صفحه جدید باز شد که ازت می‌خواد وارد کانال بش
<sadrolla_> که شما می‌زنی #ubuntu-ir و وارد کانال می‌شه
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-18
<nodz> salam dostan
<nodz> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-12
<AlineBlood> !
<nikan_> سلام
<nikan_> کسی از irc استفاده مینه
<nikan_> ؟
<system16> ?
<nikan_> میخاستم بدونم که جشن انتشار بعدی اوبونتو کی ؟
<system16> lotfan ba horuf inglisi benvisid
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-13
<Sosha> هعی زندگی
<nima> salam
<system16> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-17
<farzad089> slm
<farzad089> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<abdoreza> #debian-ir
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-10
<sentiment> salam
<sentiment> 1 soal daram. makhazene ir ubuntu filter shode?
<sentiment> intor be nazar miad
<mike_> سلام
<Guest85005> چرا نمیتونم توی انجمن ثبت نام کنم ؟
<Guest85005> همش ارور میده میگه با مدیر تالار بگو
<sentiment> please write in Finglish. My irc client doesn't support rtl
<sentiment> rtl languages
<Guest85005> salam
<Guest85005> khobin man nemitonam sabte nam konam
<Guest85005> hamash in error ro mide : دوباره تلاش کنید . اگر مجدد به این خطا بخوردید ، به مدیریت تالارگفتمان اطلاع بدهید .
<Guest85005> aghayon yeki j bede lotfan
<sentiment> manam didam ino
<sentiment> be nazaram movaghati miad... 1 saat dige 2bare talash kon
<Ariaphy> سلام چرا وبسایت انجمن پشتیبانی از دسترس خارج شده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-13
<mahmoodesk__> سلام
<mahmoodesk> hi
<mahmoodesk> hi
<mdz> join
<Peyam> salam dash
<Peyam> mahmoodesk, chetori mahmood doghi
<Peyam> che khabar dash?
<mahmoodesk> وات به جا نمی یارم جنابعای نمی شناسم
<Peyam> khob alan mishnasi
<Peyam> dash in ubuntu kamelan farsi shode?
<Peyam> open office o ina?
<Peyam> libre
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-15
<reza> hi
<reza> slam
<reza> kasi has
<its_Mansoor> Peyam خیر کاملا فارسی سازی نشده و فکر نمی‌کنم اصلا نیازی هم باشه ولی اگه شما علاقمندی می‌تونی توی فارسی‌سازی کمک کنی. توی وب‌سایت هر پروژه میشه اطلاعاتشو به دست آورد
#ubuntu-ir 2019-09-15
<amrasouli79> سلام کسی هست؟
<Guest_17> سلام
